# Noob audio amp/sub install



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have fun with that build ,Post up when you get the time and enjoy the ride ..
Your money your choices ! I am a fan of Infiniti , others are fans of polk and so on etc.etc.
BE cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes ............


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

I think im going to order my amp/sub today along with the cruise control steering wheel 

One question about the install is that i keep seeing people say to run the power cable away from the speaker/amp rca wires but as far as ive seen everybody runs the the wiring down the driver's side door sills where the speaker wires are so this confused me a bit. To avoid interference do i need to run the power cable down the other side of the car or is it a matter of just keeping a few inches of separation?

Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ilectric_toast said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I think im going to order my amp/sub today along with the cruise control steering wheel
> 
> ...


Run the RCAs on the other side of the car as the power wire. The reason this is needed is that the RCA cables are an unbalanced, low power signal, which picks up interference easily, and the power wire will emit electrical interference.


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you extreme i will be sure to do that!

SO i finally chose to purchase an Alphasonik PMA12002F amplifier and an Alphasonik PB112LE sub and I'm so excited to get them and start the install

I also purchased a set of Husky floor mats that should be a nice touch to the car and hopefully i can order the steering wheel with cruise control from gmpartsdirect on monday


One thing has still left me confused though is the remote wires
Does the remote wire on the PAC connect to the remote on the amp or am i missing something? 

I cant thank everyone on this forum enough. There is so much great information on this site!


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys...an update

I got my shipment of everything except my amplifier on friday but I immediately started putting everything together

The PAC LOC install went fairly smoothly except that thing almost impossible to fit in there! The problem is that you have to get it in there and then to slide the stereo all the way back in you have to get the extra wiring and connectors out of the way. It was a little frustrating but in the end it fit on the left side behind the ignition. I thought i was never gonna get it in there! lol

Once i got the PAC LOC in i ran all the wiring to the back under the steering wheel and down the sills by the fuse box. i was able to run the wires all the way back and up the side of the back seat and into the trunk. 

On the other side i ran the RCA's down the console by the BCM connectors and under the floor of the passenger seat. I got the RCA's back through the sills but could not fish them up through the back like on the other side but i managed to run them out of the sills next to the seat and back into the trunk. Good thing is they are entirely hidden.

Now I am just waiting on the amp to hook everything up. If anyone needs some details on the install im happy to help.

I also got my steering wheel with the cruise control and it was the easiest install ever! I am so happy with it. Changing the steering wheel really changed how the car feels. Follow the how to on the site and its so easy

I also got the husky liners and although they aren't real pretty i like how they will keep the car clean (I hate vacuuming carpet) 

The last thing that was weird was when i went to unhook the battery i found a large amount of corrosion. IDK what could have caused this (maybe its actually some type of growth) Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

holy******************* what is that?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

That can't be good


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

i Have NO idea....its seems/feels almost more like a growth of some kind than corrosion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ilectric_toast said:


> i Have NO idea....its seems/feels almost more like a growth of some kind than corrosion


It's corrosion. I've seen it before, but not on a Cruze. Take the car in. My guess is you have a defective battery.


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's corrosion. I've seen it before, but not on a Cruze. Take the car in. My guess is you have a defective battery.


on that note....how does the dealership take it when they see you have an extra cable running off the battery for your amp? Do they tend to try to use it as an excuse for why the problem is your fault? Try to "hide" it down by the firewall?


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had my battery replaced for the same reason but not nearly as severe. I just unhooked the amp power wire and took it in. It was still visible in the engine compartment but they didn't say anything about it. Replaced the battery and the battery tray no problem. I would say it probably depends on the dealer though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ilectric_toast said:


> on that note....how does the dealership take it when they see you have an extra cable running off the battery for your amp? Do they tend to try to use it as an excuse for why the problem is your fault? Try to "hide" it down by the firewall?


No, they wouldn't deny warranty because of it. That would have happened with or without the extra wiring.


----------

